# Duluth #2



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Qualifying callbacks to the 3rd:

1 2 4 6 7 10 11 13 15 17 18 20 21 22 24 26 27


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Qualifying to the 4th

2 6 7 10 15 17 20 21 26 27


----------



## holly hill (Feb 12, 2009)

Any news from Open


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

The Open 1st Series is in the books. 28 dogs back of 85.

Dogs 1, 2, 3, 5, 9, 10, 16, 18, 19, 23, 30, 35, 41, 43, 47, 51, 52, 58,59, 61, 65, 66, 67, 70, 72, 73, 78, and 84. 

Test dog just ran and dog 65 is the first one on the line now.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

24 Dogs back for the 3rd series at the open.

Callbacks are: 1, 3, 5, 9, 10, 16, 19, 23, 30, 35, 41, 43, 47, 51, 5/, 58, 59, 61, 65, 70, 72, 73, 78, and 84.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

32 of 49 dogs back for the Amateur land blind.

Callbacks are: 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 19, 20, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 38, 42, 45, 46, 47, and 48.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series
3,9,10,19,23,35,43,51,58,59,65,73,84

13 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

4,11,12,13,14,20,22,24,25,26,30,34,35,36,37,38,39,42,45,46,48

21 total


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Congratulations to our girl Penut. Qualifying win and a derby second.
Gizmo,Dixie,Betty,Bruce


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

Brenda said:


> Amateur callbacks to the waterblind
> 
> 4,11,12,13,14,20,22,24,25,26,30,34,35,36,37,38,39,42,45,46,48
> 
> 21 total


how many back for the water marks


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Open
1st Billy/Farmer
2nd Holland/Farmer
3rd Thor/Farmer
4th ?/Ledford


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow! Go, Team Farmer, and Dr. Ed!

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#14 Joshua O/H Bill Landau
2nd-#13 Tiger O/H Terry Rotschafer (Qual for Natl Am)
3rd-#22 Winnie O/H Bernie Carey
4th -#36 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
RJ -#25 Plug O/H Rick Van Bergen
JAMS- 12,24,35,39,46
Congrats to All !!


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

WooHoo!!!! Way to Go Bill and Joshua!!
Congrats to all.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats! Terry & Tiger. Now you can get an earlier start to pre national next spring.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats Bill. 

Thank you to Duluth. I had a great time this weekend. Met a lot of good folks.


----------

